
Vimeo Blocked My Account - daps
I really do not understand Vimeo. I got my account initially flagged down, it was a free account and I wanted to start using it for my paid course. I had not finish the course before it got flagged down. I got a deadling to upgrade, I did 24 urs before the deadline, only for my account to be pulled down. The annoying part isthat I have sent link out for some influencers to check the course and promote its affiliate program and now they are down. If I loose a deal, I might have to sue vimeo for damages. Anybody can assist me t solve this issue quick?
======
nightfly
I don't see you winning a lawsuit against a company for closing your free
account.

------
sarcasmatwork
I'd contact Vimeo and see why your account is banned. Free or not, maybe your
video violated their TOS. Did you get an email? Good luck!

